# A fire in a town house



## fireguy (Dec 26, 2011)

http://statter911.com/2011/12/19/pre-arrival-video-audio-mayday-three-alarm-townhouse-fire-in-brandywine-hundred-delaware-structural-collapse/

The bystanders comments are enlighting.   Even more interesting are the written comments, some of which are those first on the scene.

The public has no concept of fire fighting, the response time, the decesions that need to be made immediatly , often with no prior information about the scene, building, contents, water supply or man-power that may or may not be enroute.

I thought the response and initial attack was done very well, especially by a volunteer department.


----------



## hlfireinspector (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks like the 2 hour firewall did a great job. The main fire spread was due to exposure.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 27, 2011)

Have to agree on the wall and the public has no concept!


----------



## Msradell (Dec 27, 2011)

After watch with videos and seeing how well involved the structure was before the first units arrived I wonder what the response time was?  It would certainly be interesting to know how long that was someone the first call was made until the first unit arrived on scene.  I'm also quite surprised that the first engine to arrive didn't immediately start attacking the fire with their deck gun because of the quantity of fire, it appears they had a good water source that would've supported that type of operation.


----------



## fireguy (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the intial response was 5 minutes from the time dispatch got the call.  Five minutes waiting for a fire truck or ambulance is a loooooong time.


----------



## GCtony (Dec 28, 2011)

"Five minutes waiting for a fire truck or ambulance is a loooooong time."   Yes it is!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep, most people have no idea how fast a fire travels in homes basically built the same way they were for 50yrs except now we wrap them in plastic, insulated the heck out of them and put as many possesions into them as possible.  I'm not in favor of sprinklers in single family homes but this is where they along with monitoring should be required especially with city water.

Those fire fighers pulled up and went holly ****.  Good job guys and girls, could have lost the whole block and no one reported hurt.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 28, 2011)

National Records indicate an average of 7 to 8 minutes from time alarm is recieved at dispatch and the fire truck arrives on scene............Fire doesn't care if you call or not, it is going to burn. This fire was well involved before the first call was made to 911.......


----------



## TJacobs (Dec 28, 2011)

7-8 minutes to arrival...then...do a size-up...establish positive water supply...set up aerial...listen to the public bitch...etc.  Rinse & repeat...


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 29, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> 7-8 minutes to arrival...then...do a size-up...establish positive water supply...set up aerial...listen to the public bitch...etc.  Rinse & repeat...


To true a story, after 28 years it is often repeated almost like a rerun....


----------



## Frank (Dec 29, 2011)

When seconds count local fire and police are only minutes away.

When hours count FEMA and the Feds are only days away.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 29, 2011)

At little further OT..... couldn't resist.....

Any time danger is *seconds away*, the *police* are just *minutes* away. Of course I carry a *gun*. A cop is too heavy and too difficult to conceal. *...*


----------

